

Wait a Second-will the iPhone screen Ever be Bigger? Maybe not - ding_dong777
http://appchronicles.com/03/wait-a-second-will-the-iphone-screen-ever-be-bigger-maybe-not/

======
bibindt
The picture says it all. Making the screen bigger will make the phone bulkier.
One of the iPhone's big plusses is the relatively compact size.

------
lullzshirts
i hope so !!!

------
gagsc2000
iPhone doesnt need bigger screen it is already a decent phone with wide and
viewable screen.

